# Mobile keg set up



## bennyr1234 (14/3/15)




----------



## bennyr1234 (14/3/15)

100L bin from Bunnings 
9 sheets of cor flute 
Roll of floor protection 
Some left over wall insulation wrap 
Took about 4 hours to finish


----------



## marksy (14/3/15)

Awesome stuff. Do you just feel it with ice?


----------



## bennyr1234 (14/3/15)

Yep, will give it a crack next sat so see how it goes. Should stay cold for at least 8hrs.


----------



## 1974Alby (14/3/15)

what are you using for gas? sodastream?


----------



## bennyr1234 (15/3/15)

Small bottle with regulator hooks on the back.


----------



## crowmanz (16/3/15)

I have a 60L wheelie I used for my last mobile set up, was not insulated (plan to do that before next outing) and keg popped through the top. From using it last time the only thing I would recommend is plumbing in a tap at the bottom to drain the water. Saves having to tipping it over if you need to do a refill.


----------

